

Are Deadlines Agile? - stevebot
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/274203/are-deadlines-agile

======
stevebot
OP here, I learned a lot from asking this question. Specifically that the
Deadlines I have seen fail, were not due to Agile, but failure to implement
Agile. Agile takes buy in both from the Customer, managers and dev team. This
also takes education on roles and expectations. Without buy-in, you lose the
check's and balances and end up with dev teams on a death march, or product
deliveries not providing value for the Customer.

Ron Jeffries has a great post on this topic that I highly recommend
[http://xprogramming.com/articles/jatmakingthedate/](http://xprogramming.com/articles/jatmakingthedate/)

